# Transparenter Hintergrund



## met (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Excel-Datei als HTML exportiert und in meinen Active-Desktop eingefügt.
Kann ich irgendwie den Hintergrund transparent machen, dass ich das Hintergrundbild vom Desktop durchsehe?


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Mai 2006)

Nein, das geht nicht.... ich hab es bei mir zumindest schonmal probiert, aber keinen Weg gefunden.

Was enthält denn diese Datei?


----------



## met (12. Mai 2006)

Den WM-Plan

WM-Plan


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Mai 2006)

Du könntest sowas mit Samurize machen.

Statt der Excel-Tabelle nimmst du eine schlichte Textdatei, wo du die Daten einträgst, und dann mit Samurize zeilenweise ausgibst.
Die Optik machst du auch mit Samurize.

Ob dir der Aufwand das Wert ist, musst du selbst wissen.


----------



## franz007 (13. Mai 2006)

Ich habe auf meinem Activ-Desktop einen transparenten Stundenplan, also es geht. Ich habe einen Screenshot gemacht und dann das Weiß durch Transparent ersetzt und das ganze als gif abgespeichert.


----------

